
Next Update to MacOS Sierra Removes the Battery “Time Remaining” Indicator - FussyZeus
http://www.loopinsight.com/2016/12/13/macos-sierra-10-12-2-released/
======
IMcD23
I don't think this is a big deal. That indicator was ridiculously inaccurate
anyway.

If you want it back, use iStat Menus.

